# tank size!



## funkysoulvinyls (Nov 17, 2010)

hello

Im getting a tank soon (christmas) & hopefully with the fish being some sort of cichlids, so im just looking on web for some tips etc, what are the average tank meaasurements etc as i have read most places u need a larger tank, i think the max ill be getting is about 25/ 30 gallons!

any suggestions for fish as well

I :fish: have had a few tanks since around 1974, but always communial tanks, never cichlids b4, any tips!

thanks
fsv


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just make sure you get cichlids that fit your tank, that's the biggest mistake people make when keeping cichlids. But they're amazing fish and you'll enjoy them very much.


----------



## Grafx (Nov 8, 2010)

i would never get cichlids in a tank under 50g


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

You could do a snail dweller setup in a 30 g but I would agree, 30 g will be to small for most cichlids.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

I started with a 29G with 12 1-inch or so cichlids a pleco and a clown loach. I did not start with all at one time but probably in a period of 2 to 3 months. I also filtered heavily - two Penguin 150's. Quickly outgrew it in a year's time. Towards the end there, I couldn't change the filters fast enough. I moved them all to a 75G. They are much happier now. Good luck.


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

Unfortunately the smallest tank I've seen viewed as an acceptable cichlid tank is a 36g, I would be leery about stocking cichlids in there. Any way you can step that up to a 55 gallon if you were to do some DiY to save on other stuff?

Twice in my life I have gotten started with fish tanks. One when I was younger, and the other about 5 years ago. Both times I made the same stupid mistake of not getting what I wanted originally, meaning more work. I'd always get like,, a 20 gallon, then realize I really want something bigger (almost immediately) and within a week (both times) I went out and got a larger tank.

I'm sorry if you can't do this and I don't mean to rain on your parade, just spreading a bit of my past experience onto your situation. I'm sure all is not lost for your cichlid tank if you can't get a bigger one. You can probably find the perfect sized breeding pair that won't out grow the tank, you would just have to put extra caution into making sure they have what they need, which will depend on the fish. I will say it again though, if you can get a 55 you would be happy you did and so would your future fishies. If craigslist is an option you can get fully set up with one for less than the new 20-30g setup at the store. Heck I got my 135g fully set up for $250 (though we did pay him more than that because it was all so nice, but we could have driven away with it for $250 had we no souls).


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

With a 20 long or a 30 long, you could do a Lake Tanganykia rock dweller/shell dweller tank. I believe there are also a couple of SA cichlids that would do ok in tanks that size Ã¢â‚¬â€œ but, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not an SA guy and could be mistaken about that.

Bottom line, you do have a few options if you don't limit yourself to just Lake Malawi.


----------



## LoRyder (Sep 15, 2010)

funkysoulvinyls said:


> what are the average tank meaasurements


I hope this is what you are looking for!! See how much room you have to work with and start from there. But I agree bigger the better.

L x W x H

2 gal Explorer 11x6x11 
2.5 gal 12x8x10 
2.5 gal Minibow 11x7x14
3 Eclipse 12x7x11 
5 gal Corner Eclipse 12x10x15 
5 gal Hexagon Eclipse 12x12x15 
5 gal Mini Bow 15x9x14 
5.5 gal 16x8x10 
6 Eclipse 16x8x15 
8 gal BioCube 13x13x14.5 
10 gal 20x10x12 
10 Hexagon 12x14x18 
12 Eclipse 20x12x18 
14 Hexagon 13x13x14.5 
14 gal BioCube 14x14x14 
15 gal 24x12x12 
16 Bowfront 20x13x18 
20 High 24x12x16 
20 Long 30x12x12 
20 Tall 20x10x24 
20 Hexagon 18x16x20 
23 Flatback Hexagon 24x12x14 
25 gal Cube 18x18x18 
26 Bowfront 24x15x21 
27 Hexagon 18x20x25 
28 Bowfront 24x16x18 
29 gal 30x12x18 
29 gal BioCube 20x20x18 
30 long 36x12x16 
30 Tall 24x12x24 
30 Breeder 30x18" 30x18x13 
30 Breeder 36x18" 36x18x12 
33 Flatback Hexagon 36x12x16 
33 Long 48x13x12 
35 Hexagon 23x20x24 
36 Bowfront 30x15x21 
36 Corner Bowfront 34x24x21 
37 tall 30x12x25 
37 Column tank 20x18x25 
40 Tall 36x12x21 
40 Long 48x13x16 
40 Breeder 36x18x16 
44 Pentagon 22x22x24 
45 tall 36x12x24 
45 Tech Tank 24x18x25 
45 gal Cube 24x24x18 
46 bowfront 36x15x20 
47 Column tank 20x18x30 
50 Breeder 36x18x18 
52 Flatback Hexagon 48x13x20 
54 Corner Bowfront 28x27x22 
55 gal 48x13x20 
56 Column 30x18x24 
60 Tall 48x13x24 
60 Hexagon 22x22x31 
60 gal Cube 24x24x24 
65 gal 36x18x25 
70 Corner Bowfront 48x22x25 
70 gal Cube 30x30x18 
72 Bowfront 48x18x22 
75 gal 48x18x20 
76 Half-circle 45x23x25 
90 gal 48x18x24 
90 Surfline 48x20x25 
92 Bowfront Corner 48x34x24 
93 gal Cube 30x30x24 
95 Wave 48x24x25 
110 tall 48x18x30 
120 wide 48x24x24 
120 long 60x18x26 
120 gal Tech tank 48x24x25 
125 gal 72x18x22 
144 Half-circle 57x29x29 
150 gal 72x18x28 
150 high 48x24x30 
150 Deep Dimensions 60x36x27 
155 Bowfront 72x24x24 
180 long 72x24x24 
200 Deep Dimensions 48x36x27 
210 gal 72x24x29 
220 high 72x24x30 
250 Deep Dimensions 60x36x27 
265 gal 84x24x30 
300 Deep Dimensions 72x36x27


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I often answer this question from a totally different outlook. Maybe there is a more narrow view of cichlids or other reasons but I find there are a number of cichlids that will work in a 30 gallon. Yes, there are more that will work in bigger but we have to work the what we have sometimes. Maybe folks have forgotten when 55 was considered a really big tank? Maybe they have forgotten angelfish are cichlids? A really nice pair of angelfish can be teamed up with smaller fish to make a really nice scene. Is there any a real need to limit the fish selection because some may grow too large at some point in the future? I always find my fish easy to trade if/when they grow too large. I don't start with the whoppers of course. Look to the small cichlids and you will find plenty that work. Rainbow cichlids certainly don't require large tanks and I find them very meek, mixing them with angels,small severum and even livebearers. Look for small and then start with small fish to grow. If you find they are beginning to be trouble, allways be ready to swap them out.


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

If a 29gal is all you'll be able to do then it's fine. Don't think it won't work, like said above you could do rainbow cichlids, they're pretty cool. I have two female jewels in a 29 and they're happy as can be. Been in there for like a year. You have some options so don't think ya don't. Good luck


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been called out for telling people to try things in small tanks but I have reasons for doing it. I should first say I look at fishkeeping as a hobby and as such we all should choose how we want to operate our tanks. Some insist there be rules. I don't. All the "rules" I hear in this hobby have to have variables calculated into the operations of our tanks. When we start out it seems if we just knew "the rules" we could keep our fish and be happy. WRONG! Most of the rules don't know what you want to do ! The only way you can ever know what you like is to start--- and quite likely you will make a few mistakes. Anybody here that has not made a mistake is kidding us. That leaves me advising people to collect what information they can, do it reasonably right and adjust things when you find you have made some misjudgements in what you can do. I see no reason to forgo many of the pleasures of this hobby just because it doesn't fit somebody else's operation. Try it and adjust is one of the best ways to learn and grow. You just have to be willing to change as needed when the time comes.


----------



## nlui220 (Feb 2, 2010)

If you're looking in the 30-40gal range, definitely get a tank with a longer footprint. 33L, 40L, 55 (48" length). You'll appreciate the versatility later on. Try to bump your max limit to 30-40gallons.


----------



## James Carl (Nov 23, 2010)

p;ease tell me about I have a 10 gallon Fish tank with an underground filtration system and a water filter. What size air pump do I need? I have an air rock but I don't see any bubbles coming out of the tubes - does that mean I need a bigger pump? Help I've never had fish before!


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

just keep looking u might be surprised what u find i got my 55 gallon and 100 gallon aquarium for free on craigslist and had to pay for both of my 30 gallons


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

33 long


----------



## DGT (Mar 28, 2010)

A few of the smaller Central American cichlids will work in a 30 gal as a pair. Look at Rainbow Cichlids (Multispinosa), T-Bar Cichlids (Sajica) or Yellow Convicts (Nanoluteus).

Dave


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

A 29g tall makes a nice tank for German blue rams and you can fill in with small schooling tetras and a few cories. Unfortunately for most tanks under 55g you are pretty much limited to dwarf species.

If you go with rift lake cichlids in a tank under 40g's, height is much less important than width and length. Most of these dwarfs are territorial and will appreciate the extra stretch.

Take a good look around at what's available to you for an aquarium and research a little through-out this forum. You'll find many great tanks under 40g which can help you decide how to successfully set up your first cichlid tank.

I would start in the Your Tanks section. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*PfunMo*
that's all I could think reading through the replies... imagine asking someone to put a tiny little pair of Apistogramma boreli into a giant tank... they'd look at you like you were nuts...

time was, a 29g tank was "massive" for good ole festivums and Angels! :lol:

I do think there are rules... fish need food, oxygen, room, etc. I think your issue with "rules" comes from people refusing to discuss reasonable ways to modify, reject, append or bend the rules.


----------

